# Wann beißen die Forellen im See?



## Escobe (2. September 2006)

HI,

will die nächsten Tage bei mir im Vereins-See auf Forellen angeln. Die haben vor 1 Woche Lachsforellen besetzt. 
Kann mir einer sagen wann ich am besten versuchen soll, sprich welche Tageszeit??
Habe gelesen morgens und abends??
Antwortet bitte schnell... |rolleyes


----------



## bennie (2. September 2006)

*AW: Wann beißen die Forellen im See?*

am besten einen ganzen Tag probieren.... dann kannste nix verpassen


----------



## butzzer (2. September 2006)

*AW: Wann beißen die Forellen im See?*

@bennie
wahrscheinlich ist der see bis zum besagten termin gesperrt
@escobe
am anfang(morgens) stehen die forellen meist nahe am rand und sind spring und beissfreudig. gegen mittag kehren sie in die mitte und somit in tiefere bereiche zurück. am abend kommen sie wieder an den rand.
zum köder: da es zuchtforellen sind reagieren sie auf schrille farben gut. deswegen nehme ich meist mais. wenn du dich eher auf geruch und geschmack verlassen willst(für blinde forellen  ) dann nimm maden oder eventuel wurm(made ist besser)
zur montage: ca.5g schwimmer und dann mal rumprobieren. am anfang am ufer und flach, dann weiter raus und tiefer, dann wieder umgekehrt.
hoffe dir geholfen zu haben (auf rechtschreibung hab ich nich geachtet, also in dieser beziehung nicht nachmachen)
PS:schreib dann ma wies dir ergangen ist


----------



## Escobe (2. September 2006)

*AW: Wann beißen die Forellen im See?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, eine Frage ist mir noch eingefallen. Da es morgen leicht regnen soll, wollte ich fragen ob Regen einen neg. bzw. pos. einfluss aufs Beißverhalten der Forellen hat.
Gruß
Escobe


----------



## butzzer (3. September 2006)

*AW: Wann beißen die Forellen im See?*

Ui da fragst du mich was!!
wenn wir nen forellenangeln haten, hat immer die sonne geschienen, daher kann ich dir da keine antwort geben, aber ich vermute das sonne besser ist. 
hoffe dich noch erreicht zu haben, bevor du an den see gehst.


----------



## Mike85 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Wann beißen die Forellen im See?*

Also ich würds um Punkt 12:36 Uhr und 48Sekunden versuchen...ansonsten wird nix beißen :q 

Nein Quatsch...war nur Spass....also es ist bei mir schon öfter vorgekommen das am ganz frühen morgen so um 6 Uhr immer welche auf stehenden Forellenteig oder Maden beißen....umso später es dann wird ist nur noch mit schleppen was zu bekommen.Ich sag mal so von 7 Stück gehen 5 beim schleppen an den Haken.Die anderen auf Pose...


----------



## Sholar (27. September 2006)

*AW: Wann beißen die Forellen im See?*

ich würd ma ganz dreist 2er Spinner in orange gelb grün und rötlichen fabrtönen probieren! Oder einfach Power Bait wie im Forellenpuff!?


----------

